# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  اخبار تكنلوجيا 2013

## brushzone

[B]مجموعة اخبار تكنلوجيا 2013[/B]

*“جوجل” تحذف من متجر التطبيقات لعبة تقوم بسرقة محادثات “واتسآب”*
http://www.brushzone.info/spnews.asp?record_id=44


*سحابة قاتلة تهدد بتدمير كوكب الارض عام 2014*
http://www.brushzone.info/spnews.asp?record_id=43

*“سامسونج”: الأجهزة القابلة للارتداء تلقى قبولًا لدى المستهلكين*
http://www.brushzone.info/spnews.asp?record_id=42

----------

